# Christ, Kingdom, and Culture: 15-16 Jan 2010 Faculty Conference at WSC



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 28, 2009)

Questions concerning how Christians ought to relate to the broader culture, how to serve God in their daily vocation, and how to relate the Word and kingdom of God to every aspect of life are as ancient as the Christian faith itself. Whether it was the question whether to pay taxes or whether to eat meat offered to idols, Scripture addressed these issues repeatedly. Throughout its history the church has always been challenged to distinguish the faith from the culture without hiding from the culture and without being taken captive by it. This conference will address the sovereignty of God as it relates to his kingdom, to our role as Christians in God's world, in the state, at work, at school, and in the church.

Christ, Kingdom & Culture | WSC Conference 2010 - Registration and Rates

Speakers:





W. Robert Godfrey has taught church history at Westminster Seminary California since 1981, having previously taught at Gordon-Conwell Theological Seminary, Stanford University, and Westminster Theological Seminary in Philadelphia. He serves as the third President of Westminster Seminary California and is a minister in the United Reformed Churches. 



S. M. Baugh  has taught part- and full-time at Westminster Seminary California since 1983. He is a minister in the Orthodox Presbyterian Church and is actively engaged in preaching and teaching at Escondido Orthodox Presbyterian Church and elsewhere. 



 David M. VanDrunen began teaching at Westminster Seminary California in 2001. He is a minister of the Orthodox Presbyterian Church and a licensed attorney in the state of Illinois. His present research interests include natural law, the two kingdoms doctrine, and bioethics. His forthcoming book, _Living in Babylon: A Two Kingdoms Vision for the Christian's Cultural Vocation_, is scheduled to be released by Crossway in December 2009. 



Dennis E. Johnson is professor of practical theology at Westminster Seminary California. He is a teaching elder in the Presbyterian Church in America and an associate pastor of New Life Presbyterian Church in Escondido. He has served as moderator of the Orthodox Presbyterian Church General Assembly and Presbytery of Southern California, moderator of South Coast Presbytery in the Presbyterian Church in America, and trustee of Covenant College. 



Michael S. Horton has taught apologetics and theology at Westminster Seminary California since 1998. In addition to his work at the seminary, he is host of the White Horse Inn, a nationally syndicated, weekly radio talk-show exploring issues of Reformation theology in American Christianity.
If you are interested you should register soon as we've had to turn away folk at the door from the last several conferences.


----------

